# Video camera for stage manager to see stage on monitor



## soundmanmike (Sep 3, 2014)

Question: I'm looking for two cameras for the SM to be able to see the stage on one or two monitors. one camera to give a front view and the other camera to give a back stage view. Both cameras need to be able to deal with everything from bright stage light to a black out. Both shots need to be a wide angle shot. I don't need audio from the cameras but having it will be a plus. I only have computer monitors available for the SM so I will also need to be able to convert the signal for the monitor. SD cameras should be ok but i am also interested in HD cameras. CCTV cameras are also exceptable for this purpose. We are an educational institute so cost is always an issue. Does anyone have any suggestion on what type of camera to purchase.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 4, 2014)

You get what you pay for with video equipment. If you can afford it, I like the Bosch line of cameras. However, you will need a scaler if the SM monitor will not accept baseband video. Do you have a budget in mind for the complete purchase? Don't forget that you will need to buy cabling, mounts, and associated installation costs.


----------



## microstar (Sep 4, 2014)

Just installed a MCM Electronics #82-18285 color CCTV camera at a local community theatre and tests look very promising, especially the IR mode to see in blackouts; zoom lens. Composite video out on BNC connector. First show with it will be the first of October, so can update then. Seems to adapt to changing light levels quite well. Only $80 and looks like a winner. You will need a composite video to VGA converter box to use with your monitors as you know.


----------

